# The Old Farmhouse, Pitlochry - Feb 09



## foz101 (Mar 2, 2009)

We go to Pitlochry every now and again for a look round, some lunch and a nice walk by the river. Where we park in the car park, we always see this place, but because I'm on family duty it passes me by. The other week I escaped for 10 minutes for a quick look. It's nothing major, but it's one less thing to taunt me. It'll probably fall down soon enough judging by the state of the place.

Both the restaurant and the bungalow next door are up for sale for offers over £495,000. There are plans in place to develop the land, including the bungalow, into apartments. I can't see anyone buying this place in a hurry though the way the market is. Unless there's 200 grand hidden in the cupboards too.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, the inside was a total surprise...I expected a wee cosy tearoom! 
Fantastic fireplace and a lovely farmhousey building.
Good find, foz.


----------



## foz101 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks.

Forgot to add, despite the appearance, it only closed at the end of 2007. The only review I've found was 'avoid at all costs'.


----------



## Sabtr (Mar 2, 2009)

I think I've visited that place years ago! We will be passing through Pitlochry soon - I may just stop near here for a break. 

It could be made into a nice place that but not at that sort of money!


----------



## Concentration F (Mar 2, 2009)

Jeeez, that much damage in a little over a year, the roofs almost caved in! Good job eventually going in though, i know the feeling when sites taunt you


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 2, 2009)

Pity the place was so trashed but good pics anyway.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 3, 2009)

Good shots Foz


----------



## wolfism (Mar 3, 2009)

Well spotted - usually everything in Pitlochry is very spruce and touristy, so I'm surprised the council has allowed it to get into that state. The pikes haven't wasted much time in stripping the roof!


----------



## V70 (Mar 3, 2009)

Geez... a couple of years and it looks like that !! ... sad 

Nice find Foz, like you say.. one less place to taunt your curiosity


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 3, 2009)

Haven't been to PL for a while but I know this building.Last time I was there it was open.
Well done though.


----------



## 85 Vintage (Mar 7, 2009)

Good pics, especially like the last 1 for some reason.



Concentration F said:


> Good job eventually going in though, i know the feeling when sites taunt you



Me too, I went to a site and found some hospital records that were very out of place. In said site there was a filing cabinet on it's front. It was *very* heavy, I tried on my own but couldn't lift it and couldn't roll it over because it was in between a door frame. I never went back with anyone to try and lift it. The place was flattened not long after and I always regret it when I drive past the site


----------

